# Texas Twinkies



## muralboy (Aug 8, 2015)

Jalapeños stuffed with cream cheese and ground brisket, wrapped in bacon finished with a bbq glaze

Tasted as good as they looked 













image.jpg



__ muralboy
__ Aug 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ muralboy
__ Aug 8, 2015






KEEP CALM AND SMOK ON!


----------



## b-one (Aug 8, 2015)

I like it! Looks tasty!


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 18, 2015)

MB, They look tasty sir !


----------



## driedstick (Aug 18, 2015)

nice 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 22, 2015)

Those look VERY good!!

Gary


----------

